# Eine Strudel-Galaxie erstellen?



## AxiaMoDer (13. Dezember 2001)

hi @ all,

wollte wissen ob mir jemand einen tip geben kann wie man eine strudel-galaxie erstellen kann. habe schon mehrere variationen probiert! leider sieht die entstandene galaxie mehr wie eine spirale aus als wie ne galaxie...  

anbei habe ich noch ein pic vom hubble-teleskop wie ich die galaxie gern erstellen würde!


----------



## stiffy (13. Dezember 2001)

also ich würds so irgendwie machen:

schwarzer hintergrund, dann erstma die farben die du für deine galaxie haben willst einstellen. so jetzt ne neue ebene dann filter -> wolken. danach legste ne ebenenmaske über die ebene mit den wolken, so das des ganze irgendwie rund wird. jetzt verzerrungsfilter -> strudel. dann perspektivisch verzerren so das dat teil halt irgendwie quer liegt 

am schluss kannst ja noch n starfield oder sowas drüber legen.

also was ich hier geschrieben hab beschreibts so in groben zügen, musst halt n bissl rumprobiern dann klappts auch schon 

wenn du noch fragen hast nur her damit


----------



## AxiaMoDer (13. Dezember 2001)

ein erstes ergebnis habe ich schon!!

nicht so toll aber jetzt bin ich wenigstens am richtigen weg!!


----------



## stiffy (13. Dezember 2001)

jo musst halt net nu einmal wolken machen sondern öfters, und halt mit den ebenenmodi rumspielen... immer probieren


----------



## Firehawk (13. Dezember 2001)

Wäh... bekomm das ned hin ;(
Biddö noch ma ganz langsam zum Mitschreiben


----------



## AxiaMoDer (13. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Firehawk _
> *Wäh... bekomm das ned hin ;(
> Biddö noch ma ganz langsam zum Mitschreiben  *



hi, also ich habs so gmacht:

neues bild  

hintergrund schwarz, ebene 1 -> filter -> rendering filter -> wolken(vorher solltest noch die farbe wählen) -> differenz wolken.

dasselbe habe ich in der ebene 2 gemacht nur mit ner anderen farbe. anschliessend klickst auf ebene 1 -> filter -> strudel -> ~200° winkel. anschliessend solltest das ganze auch mit der ebene 2 machen.

weiters habe ich die ebene skaliert menü -> bearbeiten -> transformieren -> skalieren.

ein bisserl herumspielen wie es stiffy gemeint hat.  

habe mich noch etwas gespielt! leider noch immer nicht ganz das was ich wollte aber besser wie das erste...


----------



## Firehawk (14. Dezember 2001)

Danks... werds morgen mal ausprobieren... jetzt falln mir eher meine Glubscher zu 
Und du brauchst gar nicht rummeckern... bin der Meinung du hast das ziemlich genial umgesetzt


----------



## wo0zy (14. Dezember 2001)

hmmm...könnte man meiner meinung nach aber auch mit blendeffekten machen die verzerrt werden, musste ma ausprobieren


----------



## AxiaMoDer (14. Dezember 2001)

beim probieren ist mir ein kleiner fehler unterlaufen was aber eine netten nebeneffekt erzeugt hat!   

durch zufall habe ich eine sonne als resultat erstellt...


----------



## wo0zy (14. Dezember 2001)

hehe lool, sieht gut aus


----------



## nanda (14. Dezember 2001)

@AxiaMoDer
na, das must du mal erklären. 

sieht wirklich gut aus. hab' zwar letztens ein sonnen-tut gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo. kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das ergebnis besser gewesen ist.


----------



## stiffy (14. Dezember 2001)

@axia: kuck... wird doch  immer probieren, probieren, probieren  ich find des sieht scho richtig geil aus

@nanda: http://www.eyeball-design.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/topic.cgi?forum=9&topic=15&start=0 wars des hier?


----------



## AxiaMoDer (14. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *@AxiaMoDer
> na, das must du mal erklären.
> 
> sieht wirklich gut aus. hab' zwar letztens ein sonnen-tut gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo. kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das ergebnis besser gewesen ist. *



hmm... das tut auf eyeball design ist zwar auch ganz nett, aber die sonne habe ich nicht so gemacht!! weis leider nicht mehr so genau wie aber zuminedst so ähnlich.

bis auf:  

mit der auswahlelipse einen kreis erstellt. dann ein paar mal wolken bzw. differenz wolken. sowie die elipsen-auswahl umgekehrt und wieder wolken bzw. differentwolken. dann noch paar mal eingefärbt. das ganz wurde halt noch auf mehreren ebenen gemacht damit der effekt halt besser rüber kommt. bei eyeball ist es natülich einfacher beschrieben und dort schauts auch besser aus!  

naja, habe mich schon etwas mehr mit dem "galxie" neben effekt beschäftigt da mir die sonne besser gefallen hat und ausserdem bin ich da mit dem pic weitergekommen!

ps: für die korona der sonne habe ich die auswahl etwas vergrössert und dann den gauschnen weichzeichner verwendet. für die korona habe ich 2 ebenen weil man mit einer zu wenig effekt hätte.


----------



## nanda (14. Dezember 2001)

@stiffy
genau das war´s.

was mir an der sonne von AxiaMoDer besser gefällt sind die protuberanzen (die gasförmigen gebilde am rand).

die sind mir bei eyeball-design zu gleichförmig. die hier sind auch nicht schlecht mit ps gemacht.

reale bilder zum vergleich:
1 
2
3


----------

